# Having a pretty tough time



## brunosrk (Jul 26, 2008)

I have two GSDs (brothers Duke & Max) that came home with on March 8, 2008. This past Wednesday morning at about 5:00 am Max had what appeared to be an epileptic type seizure. This was the first time that I'm aware of. It lasted about a minute then he started to come around and appeared to stabilize. Within half an hour Max was bugging to throw the ball or stick. Basically wanting to play as normal. I phoned my vet that morning when they opened at 8:00 am to ask for advice. From what I described I was told to keep an eye on him for a while to make certain he was settled down. I stayed with him until noon. Max and Duke both seemed to be OK and were getting on with their day. I called the vet again and set up an appointment for 9:30 this morning to have Max checked out. I went in to my office for a few hours and when I came home they both appeared to be doing OK. All went well Wednesday night and we all got up yesterday morning around 5:00 and started the day as normal. I went to work around 8:30 and everything seemed to be OK. I got home around 5:00 to find Max lying on his side motionless with Duke sitting at his side. I freaked out immediately and went in to the kennel to discover Max was dead. I’m single so it’s just me and the boys so there was no one around to observe what happened. It’s now around 5:15 Friday morning. Duke managed to get some sleep but I’ve been up most of the night feeling absolutely awful. I can’t describe the pain and grief I feel. I will call my vet at 8:00 and ask what I should do next. Thanks for reading my rant. Again, I feel awful and confused and just needed to vent a little. I can’t recall the last time I felt this kind of pain and hurt.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's awful, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh man. My sincerest condolences. Not sure there would've been anything you could've done differently. Please don't beat yourself up. Just allow yourself to grieve the loss of your companion without guilt. 

Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I know you feel horrible but don't feel guilty, you DID call the vet and follow his/her advice. It's especially hard to loose a young dog so suddenly.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm so, so sorry. Please don't feel guilty, you followed the advice you were given. Max wasnt alone, he had his brother at his side.


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow, I am so sorry for your loss. It's never easy to let go of one our family members, especially when it's so unexpected.
As Stosh said, please don't beat yourself up over this. You contacted your vet and followed their advice. Sometimes it really is out of our hands.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Im so very sorry you lost your boy. I would have done just as you did. It must have been so sudden and there was most likely nothing you could have done to change it. Give Duke some extra love. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's hard to lose something you love so suddenly. It will take time, but I hope your heart heals soon! 
Extra hugs for Duke!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
As others said, we'd have done the same in your shoes, and it's not your fault.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

So very sorry. You did everything you were supposed to do. At least he wasn't alone, he had his brother by his side. Hope you and Duke can be a comfort to each other.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

My sincere condolences...I hope you can find peace soon..jan


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big hugs to you and Duke.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Very very sorry for your loss. Agree with others, you've done your best, I would've done the same in your situation. Don't beat yourself up for it. Certain things are beyond our control, please don't feel guilty.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

So sorry, how devastating for you. I'm sure that you gave him a lovely four years.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. Don't be hard on yourself, or on your vet. I think sometimes stuff just happens. We do the best we can with the information we have.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so very sorry, don't blame yourself, there was nothing you could have done differently..I hope Duke will help you thru your loss


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Hugs for you and Duke. Duke was a good brother to the end and he will help you recover too. Give yourself a chance to grieve and be kind to yourself. I hope this link helps you feel better.:gsdhead:

The Rainbow Bridge


----------

